# What the fuck is going on around here???



## GS2 (Jan 22, 2014)

First the "like" button disappears, now the rep point system has changed?  How the fuck are we supposed to know who has the biggest cawk without our likes and rep points??


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 22, 2014)

Computers...


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 22, 2014)

easy just assume yours is bigger its what I do(and most mexicans)


----------



## s2h (Jan 22, 2014)

Dont fight change....its for the better...just think of it like a tranny...the top half looks ok...


----------



## GS2 (Jan 22, 2014)

s2h said:


> Dont fight change....its for the better...just think of it like a tranny...the top half looks ok...



^^If this is a tranny sitch I might view like I'm about to take it up my ass.


----------



## futureMrO (Jan 22, 2014)

azza becomes a super mod and look what happens


----------



## SheriV (Jan 22, 2014)

I'll help you out.
I have the biggest cock...problem solved


----------



## GS2 (Jan 22, 2014)

SheriV said:


> I'll help you out.
> I have the biggest cock...problem solved


 Thanks Sheri! I thought two inches was big!


----------



## futureMrO (Jan 22, 2014)

SheriV said:


> I'll help you out.
> I have the biggest cock...problem solved


its true.......i touched it


----------



## SheriV (Jan 22, 2014)

that's what I'm here for

wait..what?!?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 22, 2014)

you have to admit the board is waaaay faster now.


----------



## Warriorblaze (Jan 22, 2014)

SheriV said:


> I'll help you out.
> I have the biggest cock...problem solved



I've seen it...

It has a pull start and a kickstand. 


Warrior


----------



## Arnold (Jan 22, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> I honestly haven't noticed a difference; tapatalk is still slow as shit too.



Really?
I sure am noticing a huge difference in speed and load times.


www.IronMagLabs.com


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 22, 2014)

Prince said:


> Really?
> I sure am noticing a huge difference in speed and load times.
> 
> 
> www.IronMagLabs.com



Sell your luxury yacht and bring back the likes gdi!


----------



## charley (Jan 22, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Sell your luxury yacht and bring back the likes gdi!




...What he said with both 'reps' & 'likes'....    it's a drag the way it is....


----------



## Watson (Jan 23, 2014)

this is bullshit, everyone is a god on this board..............i thought only charlie was ffs...........


----------



## Watson (Jan 23, 2014)

about the load speed............ id rather wait a bit longer for a nice steak than get fed boiled cat in 60 seconds or less................


----------



## cube789 (Jan 23, 2014)

all of the above
this place used to have character
now its just like asf & nobody likes asf


----------



## malk (Jan 23, 2014)

Avatars are still tiny,cant see whos posting half the time.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 23, 2014)

cube789 said:


> all of the above
> this place used to have character
> now its just like asf & nobody likes asf




lololol



honestly I like how much faster the board is...was straight up pissing me off with slow load times lately


----------



## the_predator (Jan 23, 2014)

Bitch and moan, bitch and moan...LOAD NOISES, bitch and moan! Now can we have the likes and those little star thingys back?


----------



## sneedham (Jan 23, 2014)

I have to agree with the majority and say that it es nice to have the like button and reps. That was one of the reasons I paid for a membership.......I also agree it is exactly like ASF. Thinking?

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## charley (Jan 23, 2014)

cube789 said:


> all of the above
> this place used to have character
> now its just like asf & nobody likes asf



....What 'cube ' said but double..     there's no interaction like before , it really sucks..   INHO !!!


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 23, 2014)

*NEW SYSTEM...

*


----------



## GS2 (Jan 23, 2014)

sneedham said:


> I have to agree with the majority and say that it es nice to have the like button and reps. That was one of the reasons I paid for a membership.......I also agree it is exactly like ASF. Thinking?
> 
> This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!



If it was like ASF we'd all be holding hands singing Cumbaya. Goddamn lovefest over there.


----------



## sneedham (Jan 23, 2014)

GS2 said:


> If it was like ASF we'd all be holding hands singing Cumbaya. Goddamn lovefest over there.



Repped......

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2014)

We still have the *reputation *feature. 

Elite Members can have larger avatars.


----------



## charley (Jan 23, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> You're right, negged for the downgrade!




......I agree it's a downgrade for those of us who live here in AG...it's really  *BLAHHHH  *right now...   i guess for the people that don't hang in AG its  just fine....   but for 'us fanatics'... it sucks !!!!!


----------



## SheriV (Jan 23, 2014)

its bad for my ego


----------



## Intense (Jan 23, 2014)

"Like button"


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2014)

There is only ONE Like system plug-in for vBulletin 4.x and I already tried installing it and it did not work correctly so I removed it.

You guys find a hack/plug-in that works on vB 4.x and I will try it, *but not DBTech's Likes hack, that one is shit.*


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 23, 2014)

Prince said:


> There is only ONE Like system plug-in for vBulletin 4.x and I already tried installing it and it did not work correctly so I removed it.
> 
> You guys find a hack/plug-in that works on vB 4.x and I will try it, *but not DBTech's Likes hack, that one is shit.*



^^Clearly Azza's gimmick account.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 23, 2014)

http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=231666

?


----------



## charley (Jan 23, 2014)

It's sad for members like Ichigo ,flcrkr ,flathead ,oliolz ,DOMS , Griff , s2king ,jimm ,SFW , Intense ,Pittsburgh63 ,Seyone ,CHEZ ,& many more[sorry those I forgot]'...these guys post tons of 'Babes' for us & barely get a mention, so 'likes' show approval because they don't receive many 'reps' for their work, I try to 'like' out of respect because some of these guys like Ichigo have an artists flair to what they post .. 


& what's the point of the 'green dribble' where the stars used to be ????


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2014)

SheriV said:


> http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=231666
> 
> ?



*I tried:* _This product is not compatible with version 4.2.2 of vBulletin_


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 23, 2014)

^^true story


----------



## SheriV (Jan 23, 2014)

Prince said:


> *I tried:* _This product is not compatible with version 4.2.2 of vBulletin_




idk anything about this stuff...but I shall now hunt for that version and "like" feature plug in


----------



## SheriV (Jan 23, 2014)

this gets into why the dragonbyte tech plug in doesnt work...helpful at all?

http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?p=2470433


----------



## GS2 (Jan 23, 2014)

charley said:


> ......I agree it's a downgrade for those of us who live here in AG...it's really  *BLAHHHH  *right now...   i guess for the people that don't hang in AG its  just fine....   but for 'us fanatics'... it sucks !!!!!



^^I exclusively hang out in AG. I don't even though if this board has other subforums...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 23, 2014)

I totally cut my bean bag while man scaping this morning. It looked like nothing this morning now it looks like I have mrsa


----------



## SheriV (Jan 23, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> I totally cut my bean bag while man scaping this morning. It looked like nothing this morning now it looks like I have mrsa



I just made a mrsa post on asf?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 23, 2014)

What!? Thief


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2014)

SheriV said:


> this gets into why the dragonbyte tech plug in doesnt work...helpful at all?
> 
> http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?p=2470433



I have tried 3 different DB plug-ins and they all suck shit.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Why don't you just 'downgrade' back to the way it was..



we have to keep the software up to date for security purposes.


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 23, 2014)

Give me some dmz3 Prince?


----------



## SheriV (Jan 23, 2014)

Prince said:


> I have tried 3 different DB plug-ins and they all suck shit.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 23, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> What!? Thief




my time stamp youre the thief!!!

THIEF!


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 23, 2014)

forum is moving much faster and it doesnt take 30 minutes of delays to type a post, I'd say this is much better.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 23, 2014)

PRINCE! are you using my posts as a guinea pig?? why do i have unhelpful, thumbs down!!

dammit!


----------



## SheriV (Jan 23, 2014)

theres gotta be a way to modify that...get rid of "is this post helpful shit and just leave thethumb there no?
and is there anyway to show who "liked" it?


----------



## charley (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## SheriV (Jan 23, 2014)

charley said:


>




"like"


----------



## Watson (Jan 24, 2014)

i havent been able to rub one out since they took the like feature.......just saying is all......


----------



## cube789 (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## s2h (Jan 24, 2014)

Prince said:


> you have to admit the board is waaaay faster now.



not for me..i still have Windows XP on dial-up..its getting slower by the day...


----------



## Arnold (Jan 24, 2014)

s2h said:


> not for me..i still have Windows XP on dial-up..its getting slower by the day...


----------



## GS2 (Jan 24, 2014)

s2h said:


> not for me..i still have Windows XP on dial-up..its getting slower by the day...



^^2003 called and said you should get DSL....


----------



## SheriV (Jan 24, 2014)

lololololol


----------



## Arnold (Jan 24, 2014)

XP was probably the best OS Microsoft ever made, the rest have been shit.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 24, 2014)

Prince said:


> XP was probably the best OS Microsoft ever made, the rest have been shit.



I read something recently on how most ATMs are still built on microsoft xp


----------



## Tesla (Jan 24, 2014)

Prince said:


> XP was probably the bet OS Microsoft ever made, the rest have been shit.



^Agreed^


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## GS2 (Jan 24, 2014)

cube789 said:


>



Like


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 24, 2014)

cube789 said:


>



Animal cruelty!!!! that cat is not a willing participant....


----------



## charley (Jan 24, 2014)

...my computer seems a lot slower, but it could be my fault, I'm losing it !!!


----------



## s2h (Jan 24, 2014)

XP is the shit...at least that's what I think as I scroll slowly thru large white boxes waiting for the actual page to appear.....def the shit...pile of shit...Windows 8 coming Monday..

More and faster porn for me


----------



## futureMrO (Jan 24, 2014)

i went apple mac book ftw


----------



## SheriV (Jan 24, 2014)

negged for overspending on a computer that now also gets viruses


I haven't had a lot of issue with 7 but I don't like 8...the tiling peeves me a bit


----------



## Arnold (Jan 24, 2014)

I think Windows has pretty much sucked since XP.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 24, 2014)

Mac or gtfo


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 24, 2014)

Prince said:


> I think Windows has pretty much sucked since XP.


all private jets run off XP, I was having a huge problem downloading navigation data with windows 7 and writing floppys, the worst part is finding computers with 9 pin connectors and keeping them working, old Lears use zip disks I have to order floppys and zip disks off the internet, no one carries this crap anymore


----------



## futureMrO (Jan 24, 2014)

SheriV said:


> negged for overspending on a computer that now also gets viruses
> 
> 
> I haven't had a lot of issue with 7 but I don't like 8...the tiling peeves me a bit


idk, this is by far the best computer i have ever owned and i look at tons of disgusting porn and still no virus, plus 150.00$ bucks of for being a college student.


----------



## s2h (Jan 24, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> all private jets run off XP, I was having a huge problem downloading navigation data with windows 7 and writing floppys, the worst part is finding computers with 9 pin connectors and keeping them working, old Lears use zip disks I have to order floppys and zip disks off the internet, no one carries this crap anymore




I have all that floppy zip old ass shit...for 3 h4h bottles and one of SheriV's used maxi pads...its all yours .


----------



## SheriV (Jan 24, 2014)

dude...I dont use maxi pads...thats just gross!


----------



## tl0311 (Jan 24, 2014)

This windows vista sucks. Can't take my online classes with it.


----------



## charley (Jan 24, 2014)

Modern Sculpture in AG.....


----------



## Watson (Jan 25, 2014)

you all crack me up lolz


----------



## s2h (Jan 25, 2014)

SheriV said:


> dude...I dont use maxi pads...thats just gross!



I have a response ....but I'm rematuring again...


----------



## SheriV (Jan 25, 2014)

I think thats code for "I have nothing clever to say now"


----------



## charley (Jan 26, 2014)

no rep stars no like....


----------



## Tesla (Jan 26, 2014)

The site is loading way slower for me, if at all. I'm running Windows 7.


----------

